# What would you do if friend crapped out at last minute



## debodun (Aug 28, 2016)

Say a friend had promised weeks in advance to provide transportation for you for a medical procedure that you would not be allowed to drive afterwards. Then the the night before, when it is too late to make alternative arrangements, called you and said they can't do it?


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2016)

I would hope that the friend would at least offer to pay for a cab both ways.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2016)

Very inconsiderate giving that late notice, guess better than no notice at all.  If it were me, I'd at least call a couple of days ahead of time if possible so you can make other plans.  Looks like you'll have to use public transportation or get another friend or neighbor to do you the favor.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 28, 2016)

Call a cab or use public transit.   Rethink your relationship with that person unless they had a very good reason for backing out at the last minute.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2016)

Maybe they just couldn't, maybe something came up last minute. Call a cab.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2016)

That's true RadishRose, if something really came up suddenly and they had good intentions before that, it's very forgivable and understandable.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2016)

Sometimes a person may not be able to afford a cab.  If I did that out here it would probably cost me $150, one way.  The person may have had a legitimate reason, but I would be hesitant to trust them again.


----------



## Carla (Aug 28, 2016)

Some procedures I have had done, I was not permitted to call a cab. They required someone to be there, come back and get me when they were ready to release me. I always hate asking people, it makes me feel so needy. I don't totally understand the reasoning but it may be because after anesthesia, they want to be certain you arrive home safely with someone taking that responsibility. Sorry that happened to you Debodun, hope you didn't have to cancel. Had to be disappointing for sure.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 28, 2016)

As Carla just stated, depending on the procedure, can't call a cab, they won't drive you.  Liabilities.   In fact, we asked the patient prior to the procedure who their driver was and if there was no one, procedure got cancelled until a driver could be arranged.


----------



## nitelite (Sep 2, 2016)

Debodun, That happened to me once. I was fortunate to get a hold of someone to pick me up after the procedure and drive me home. I drove to the hospital and left my car there and had to impose on others to retrieve my car and bring it to my home afterwards. I never asked that person to do me a favor again. No excuse was given. And I never offered any of my services to them either. To me, that was a 'low blow'. They are no longer part of my life. I hope you were able to make other arrangements and not have to reschedule as medical procedures are definitely stressful.


----------



## Redd (Sep 3, 2016)

Someone did this very thing to me, no explanation, just a message on the phone telling me that she had to work the next day. Imagine her surprise when I walked by and saw her in her kitchen window as she was not at work. We have not spoken since as she was to embarrassed to even pick up the phone when I called.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 13, 2016)

Many years ago I had to bail on someone at the last minute because I was suddenly stricken with the flu and was, among other things, VERY, very dizzy.  There was no way it would have been safe for me to drive -- I could barely get to the bathroom.  That flu flattened me for 10 days.

I figured, and still do, that it was kinder to leave him in the lurch than try to drive and get us both killed.  He understood, of course, and actually helped me out while I was so sick.

Some things just can't be  helped.  BUT, having said that, if I had committed to drive the person, I would NEVER bail out just because I had decided I didn't want to do it or just because I was feeling a little icky.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 13, 2016)

Redd said:


> Someone did this very thing to me, no explanation, just a message on the phone telling me that she had to work the next day. Imagine her surprise when I walked by and saw her in her kitchen window as she was not at work. We have not spoken since as she was to embarrassed to even pick up the phone when I called.



The real issue is that she lied to you, is it not?


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2016)

Brookswood said:


> The real issue is that she lied to you, is it not?



Can't say. Never gave a reason. Perhaps just changed her mind.


----------

